# 3 Free Betta Drawings



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm actually quite nervous o_oU

Anyways, I'll be doing ONLY 3 drawings of betta's :lol: I apologize if you do not make it earlier than the others would. I really need practice on drawing fish again  and I feel since some people once liked my art before (and now it has gotten better) maybe more people would enjoy it also :-D
I'm sorry I don't have any examples xD as I said, I need to practice my betta drawings, but the drawing on my avi is my art c: so that could be an example of what I can do (also I have an album of my surrealism art on this forum, so you can look at that also~)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh! Can you draw Vasuki? Thank you.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fenghuang said:


> Oh! Can you draw Vasuki? Thank you.


 _Of course~! :-D i'll be glad to ^^ it may take some time though~_


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you. He was one of my favourite. Take as much time as you need.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you. He was one of my favourite. Take as much time as you need.


 _You're welcome my friend :-D I could see why haha ;-) he's beautiful~_
_and thank you X3 i'm beginning it now~_


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Could you draw my female betta (I didn't name her yet)? If you want another photo, just let me know and I can take some more.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

eemmais said:


> Could you draw my female betta (I didn't name her yet)? If you want another photo, just let me know and I can take some more.


_of course I would~! She's so cute x3 hehe, she reminds me of my former (deceased)fish "Strawberry"  if you even like the name, I do not mind._
_ANYWAYS, i'll start on it after i'm done with fenghuang's request first :-D_


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

could i have a drawing of mr Igneel please!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Indigo Betta said:


> could i have a drawing of mr Igneel please!


_Yes you may~ hehe, and you barely made it xD you're the last one haha_

*NO MORE REQUEST, THANK YOU!*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_also I want to go over what will be used to make these 3 drawings: I will be using Paint Tool SAI and a Wacom Bamboo tablet :-D _


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_Sorry for taking a few days :lol: i had some personal issue's go on here, but here is Vasuki _








_Sorry for not being very good ^-^; Its been awhile since i've drawn a fish_


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

It looks good! What are you talking about? Thank you. I'll treasure it.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_thank you~! I'll begin the other as soon as possible _


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

betta lover, that is an amazing drawing! If you ever decide to draw more, you can choose any picture in my albums and draw it. 

Love your work!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah! Your art is amazing! I hope you open more slots, if you get free time. I would love some of your art of my boy Ponty.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_hehe, thank you Janan x3 i will keep that in mind~
I'm so sorry ,Haleigh, I do not have no more open slots D': but i'll accept the compliment~
As it is, it takes me a long time to produce these because right now i have to make more charcoal drawings for family/friends birthdays,graduations, etc... (never expected this~) I also have my personal collection xD_


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_Finished the 2/3 of them  here you go eemmais~!







_


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow, awesome!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_You are welcome ^-^_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool drawings!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

These look great! If you make them available again, plese let me know!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_Thank you (sorry for a long response, been busy with final semester exams xc uggh, thank goodness i'm done though) 
I will make a new thread when i will be open for more request 

Sorry for taking so long to post this (as i said above) :








Thank you to the people that offered me to draw your fish ^^ (sorry for the cruddy quality xc ) _


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank You:-D I love it! the style you've done him in really suits him:-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_You're welcome ^^ and you're welcome_


----------

